

Apple confirms accounts compromised but denies security breach - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29039294

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8259339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8259339)

------
devindotcom
The statement doesn't exactly ring true. If your security practices are lax
(as with the unlimited login attempts workaround) and someone gains access to
someone else's private data, isn't that in itself a breach? Sure, they don't
have access to internal databases or anything, but it's the difference between
robbing the bank's vault and robbing one person's safe deposit box. A breach
either way.

On another note, does anyone else think they're going to have to talk about
this first thing at the iPhone event? They have an opportunity to clear the
air with all eyes on them, they'd be fools not to do so.

~~~
snowwrestler
I think they would be fools to do that. It would set a negative tone from the
beginning for the entire event, which is supposed to surprise and delight.

The smart thing to do from Apple's perspective would be to slow-roll the
breach story as much as possible until their September 9 event, then count on
heavy coverage of the product announcements to drown it out.

~~~
kelukelugames
I think you are right. Apple's job is to make higher profits, not to "clear
the air" with the HN demographic.

